# huge vietnamese tree frog



## Jayson745 (Dec 13, 2006)

I saw this picture online and it has dendroboard watermarked on the bottom. Just wondering whos picture it is and if these huge treefrogs have a scientific name yet. I was under the impression that they are a recient descovery from north vietnam. I want some


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Not sure why dendroboard is watermarked on it since it's not dendroboard's pic... likely it was posted on here, someone pulled it off, and watermarked it as db since that was where it came from. At the time the pic was taken, it was known as Polypedates sp., and has since been described as P. dennesyi. They are bred annually by a couple people, tend to be blueish as babies. Just realize that as a frog that size they need a huge tank... something the size of a shower stall would be good for maybe a trio or so. If you're looking for more info, I'd post this over on amphibianforum.com


----------

